# What console do you prefer most?



## Darkwing (Jul 27, 2009)

Me? My preference is PC, no doubt it is the greatest gaming platform, it's convenient keyboard and smooth and fast mouse controls, it's graphics are even more capable than of Xbox 360 or Playstation 3.

Speaking of PC, I recently got a new laptop, never touched my Xbox since.

So what is your console preference? I know PC beats all of them, but there are a few out there that prefer consoles to pc's due to their convenience, user friendliness, and optimization.

So yeah, what consoles do you prefer?


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

360. I do use my PC for my games on Steam. Like for playing Half Life and RTS's like Age of Empires the Rise of Rome. But after playing Quake 2 on my 360 and Deus Ex on my PS2, I transitioned slightly.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

PC, but I voted for the PS3 because it's an actual console.   :U


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> 360. I do use my PC for my games on Steam. Like for playing Half Life and RTS's like Age of Empires the Rise of Rome. But after playing Quake 2 on my 360 and Deus Ex on my PS2, I transitioned slightly.



Yeah, 360 is a good console, it was the console I used before I got my PC.

Now my 360 is just collecting dust now = /


----------



## Lukar (Jul 27, 2009)

In terms of online, PS3. In terms of hardware, 360 (oddly). In terms of price point and gameplay, Wii.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

PlayStation II.  But you didn't put it on the list.

The PS2 is the work horse of my anime and gaming events.  Over a thousand games and some of the best party stuff is on it.  Arcade greats like Soul Caliber 2 and 3, the Time Crisis series, DDR, Guitar Hero and Rockband.

While the other consoles are necessary, I find us primarily relying on the PS2's catalogue for entertaining large groups of people in an 'arcade' like setting.

Not to mention it's cheap and accessable.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

I'ma be the only Wii person on this board. ^.^


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> PlayStation II.  But you didn't put it on the list.



Because we don't live in the past.   :>


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Because we don't live in the past. :>



They're still making new models of the PS2.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 27, 2009)

360.  After Sega got driven into the ground, I moved to Microsoft.  Great decision.


----------



## Shino (Jul 27, 2009)

PC. Give me a keyboard and mouse over a controller any day. That, and my computer can be easily upgraded. Not so with most consoles. Plus, Steam. End of story.

Not to mention that the PC is backwards compatible all the way back to DOS games (With the exception of my copy of GTA 1. Damnit.). Can the Wii play every Nintendo game ever released?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

Lukar said:


> In terms of online, PS3. *In terms of hardware, 360 (oddly).* In terms of price point and gameplay, Wii.


 Huh?  What does the 360 have in terms of hardware?  The PS3 and a good PC both beat it, hands down.



LotsOfNothing said:


> Because we don't live in the past. :>


 Best selling console in history for a reason.  

I voted Playstation 3.  Its online is free, it's sexy, it has better exclusives, and I like my consoles to last more than a year or two.  Oh, and I wanted backwards compatability with my playstation 2 games.


----------



## Conte (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd have to say the Xbox 360. It's got more of the games that appeal to my interests. Sure, hardware wise - it doesn't beat the PS3. It honestly can't. Which is totally okay. 

I don't know why, but I still love it. It's got a pretty good library of games. Sure, most of them can also be bought for the PS3 - but they just feel better on the 360. That's my opinion though. I ain't got a beef with the PS3. I don't like beef. 

Actually to tell you the truth - human nature tells me I'm going to like the system I own and play the most.  Nobody wants to think that the system they spent 300+ on sucks.  Makes you feel like an idiot.  

The Wii is pretty cool to. But, the Wii is the Wii. And that sums it up.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 27, 2009)

Another reason that I prefer the 360: Play Station controllers suck.  Never liked them at all.  The Wii is bad for obvious reasons, and I'm not a PC gamer.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 27, 2009)

360 > PS3. Nothing interesting came out for the PS3, and even the Blu-ray portion wasn't pander enough for me to buy it. I'm not terribly great at PC gaming, but I do have Left 4 Dead, C&C Red Alert 2, and a few other various games for PC. 

Gotta say, the 360 has consumed more_ gaming_ time then my PC, but I do both.


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a PC gamer, but I do love my PS3!
This is the first "favorite console" thread that I have ever seen, that hasn't yet turned into an all-out flame war.... That's good.

Edit: I take that back, it's starting to turn into a flame war...


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I voted Playstation 3.  Its online is free,



It's online is extremely laggy and full of 13 year olds. The last time I played GTA IV on Xbox Live it was nearly lag free and actually full of people with deep voices.



> it's sexy, it has better exclusives,



Lol wut? 360 beats it in the exclusive competition. The only good exclusives are by Insomniac which Sony holds onto like it's their baby. They also only put specific expansion packs on the 360 because Microsoft buys them out. (Take a game such as GTA IV for instance. Both the Lost and Damned and the upcoming Ballad of Gay Tony are only on the 360). Also Sony doesn't port older games onto it's console unlike the 360. The 360 does have ports of older games like Wolfenstein 3D (Which is a surprisingly good port when played with music) and Duke Nukem 3D (making videos and the ability to go back to any point in your game when you die is an awesome 1-up from the PC).



> iI like my consoles to last more than a year or two.



Actually the RROD doesn't happen to all consoles. Ive had my 360 for the past 2 years and the only problem ive had is the infrequent freezing which only happens once a month. The reason the 360 gets an RROD is when people treat it badly. (Putting it upright is going to cause it to RROD. All of my friends who put it upright suffered from this)



> Oh, and I wanted backwards compatability with my playstation 2 games.



This I actually can't argue with. Truthfully the only reason I would buy a PS3 is because of it's harddrive (more user created maps on THUG and Timesplitters Future Perfect for me!), it's ability to process blue disks (like Timesplitters 1 and Half Life), and it's internet browser. 



Shino said:


> PC. Give me a keyboard and mouse over a controller any day. That, and my computer can be easily upgraded. Not so with most consoles. Plus, Steam. End of story.
> 
> Not to mention that the PC is backwards compatible all the way back to DOS games (With the exception of my copy of GTA 1. Damnit.). Can the Wii play every Nintendo game ever released?



The only good Dos games I found that aren't on a console, are System Shock and Daggerfall. Otherwise all the good ones (including GTA 1) are on a console. Plus a PC requires Dosbox in order to properly play them.

The Wii has a virtual console that can play old NES and SNES games on it. But it doesn't have a complete list unfortunatley



AshleyAshes said:


> Not to mention it's cheap and accessable.



Now it is. I remember when my mom bought me my PS2 back in 2004 for a pretty penny. I was so thankful and happy that I could play all my Spyro and Syphon Filter games on it. Nowadays you can find a modified PS2 with dozens of games for 60 dollars on Craigslist.

One thing ive found 1-ups a console to a PC is the fact that it lasts for a long time without the need to upgrade it (Take the PS2 for instance. It lasted for a good 5-6 years ontop of all the others) and you can play all the most current gen games on it. Compare that to a PC where you have to shell out several hundred dollars a year on upgrades that only slightly increase your resolution or quality of textures. Sure it's a good thing, but it depends on the gamer and if he is on a budget or not. If he has a well paying job then sure he can take the PC, but if he is working minimum wage then I guess he would take a console.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a hard one deciding between PC and PS3. If I had to use a normal controller, PC hands down, but soon after getting the PS3 I got a Splitfish FragFX controller. Pretty much half mouse, half controller. If you add that my PC probably isn't capable of playing most new games, then I gotta say PS3.


----------



## Envy (Jul 27, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> They're still making new models of the PS2.



Not to mention games. 

My vote would go to the PS2, but since you don't have that, I'll pick Wii. It's got a nice library of titles that suit my interests.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll say Wii because my favorite console is my N64, and I'm generalizing the console you put down as the respective company. I like the 64 because of great games like Star Fox 64, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, and Custom Robo.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I'll say Wii because my favorite console is my N64, and I'm generalizing the console you put down as the respective company. I like the 64 because of great games like Star Fox 64, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, and Custom Robo.



So you like a console because you enjoyed the games of a console the same company made 10 years before?


----------



## Takun (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's online is extremely laggy and full of 13 year olds. The last time I played GTA IV on Xbox Live it was nearly lag free and actually full of people with deep voices.




Xblox live full of adults?  Hoooooooooooo man that's a riot.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Xblox live full of adults?  Hoooooooooooo man that's a riot.



It has an online you have to pay for, versus PS3 that doesn't....

Maybe I am being biased here and I admit it. As the majority of PS3 users I have seen (in RL) are 10 year olds. But anyway I have seen a lot more older people who play the 360 online versus the people who play online on my friend's PS3's. Maturity levels are an entirely different matter


----------



## Takun (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It has an online you have to pay for, versus PS3 that doesn't....
> 
> Maybe I am being biased here and I admit it. As the only PS3 users I have seen (in RL) are 10 year olds. But anyway I have seen a lot more older people who play the 360 online versus the people who play on my friend's PS3's. Maturity levels are an entirely different matter



Xbox live is the biggest gathering of kids playing on mommy and daddies credit card ever.  Throw in GTA IV, Halo 3, and Rock Band and you got the teen goldmine.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 27, 2009)

Where the hell's the Super NES option? Seriously, I didn't even grow up with it, and I still think it's the single best console I own.

But, if I must pick one out of the list, I'm gonna say Wii, even if only for Twilight Princess and Brawl.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Xbox live is the biggest gathering of kids playing on mommy and daddies credit card ever.  Throw in GTA IV, Halo 3, and Rock Band and you got the teen goldmine.



And the PS3 is an adult gathering then?


----------



## Takun (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> And the PS3 is an adult gathering then?



http://www.emarketer.com/Article.aspx?R=1007055

Yeah, this chart does show 360 leading it in the 12-24 group by 7.9%.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 27, 2009)

CONSOLE WAR CONSOLE WAR
READY AIM FIRE


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.emarketer.com/Article.aspx?R=1007055
> 
> Yeah, this chart does show 360 leading it in the 12-24 group by 7.9%.



True but if you look at the PS3 it beats the 360 in the 6-11 category. Besides the younger grouping ratings both lists remain faithfully balanced to each other. Give or take a few percentages

Well played good sir


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to butt into this console fight and throw out a 100% useless point.
3DO would be THE best console, if it hadn't been $700 back in the day...or sucked as bad as it did....

continue your senseless arguing about video games, with 3DO in the back of your mind...


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Pixelito said:


> I have to butt into this console fight and throw out a 100% useless point.
> 3DO would be THE best console, if it hadn't been $700 back in the day...or sucked as bad as it did....
> 
> continue your senseless arguing about video games, with 3DO in the back of your mind...



The 3DO has this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plumbers_Don't_Wear_Ties

That is why it wasn't the best console


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 27, 2009)

Also a pretty great SFII Turbo port.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 27, 2009)

Let's see...My personal view considers the 360 and PC equal and what I prefer most. Sure, my 360 has quite a few exclusive titles I like, but on the other hand...DLC costs plus the online costs.

The problem with PC is that I can't afford to upgrade so I can run some of the more recent games as well as they'd look on my 360.

I don't really have a problem with the controller or keyboard and mouse being an issue either. Played too many games on both for it to not be a problem.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ha ha, I responded to the wrong thread*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 27, 2009)

Wii

only console I own
well okay, you can't count my PC as a console because I only have TF2


----------



## Yandere (Jul 27, 2009)

Srsly,I prefer my N64 over all this stuff. :3


But, my  Wii will do because that's the only thing I own right now, anyway.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 27, 2009)

PS3 for Console (Cause all the honeys flip for the PS-Tripple). PC is the best for gaming I think, what with Steam and the ability to easily mod. Wii I won't enjoy until it gets better games, and 360 get's a better build and stops destroying my games (Piece of Shit).

I hang around my buds place almost 4 times a week and we rock out constantly on his PS3. Can't wait to get my hands on one for my room.

Speaking of Which, I got to go to Sony Explorascience here in Tokyo, and they had a PS3 hooked up to  a TV Showing of some of the Coolest Photo viewing abilities. It was like your looking down at a table, and the Video-card could keep up. Even more excited.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I see a bit of console warfare going on here, so let me shed some light on things.

-The PS3 and Xbox 360 have an equal amount of little kids playing, except the 360 has a tiny bit less.

-The PS3 beats Xbox in terms of hardware.

-The Xbox beats PS3 in terms of Online play.

-The Xbox and PS3 have their own seperate and unique exclusives.

-The PS3 beats Xbox in terms of Graphics.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 27, 2009)

360. I don't have a good gaming PC.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 27, 2009)

i love my 360 to bits. i got it cheap during a 50â‚¬ holiday pricedrop, the games are great and xbox live is an awesome service. and it will get new features soon, too! X3

i used to be a PC gamer, though. but i just dont have the money to buy a new 200-400â‚¬ graphics card every year to play the latest games =/ for me buying a new console every 4 or 5 years for ~400 bucks is the better option because in total its cheaper.
i will keep my recent PC just the way it is, its a great system for office and media stuff and for some free mmorpgs and it runs older games just fine.
if it dies ill get a cheap PC and for university ill get a laptop soon anyways^^


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> So you like a console because you enjoyed the games of a console the same company made 10 years before?



No, I chose it because it's the same company. For example, I would have chosen PS3 if I liked the PS2 the most.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's online is extremely laggy and full of 13 year olds. The last time I played GTA IV on Xbox Live it was nearly lag free and actually full of people with deep voices.


I laughed. There are so amny less kids on PSN than X-Box Live. Some games are laggy, but the majority aren't. GTA IV is one of the bad ones, but both Resistance games, Red Faction, and almost all of the other games I've played online haven't lagged. 



> Lol wut? 360 beats it in the exclusive competition. The only good exclusives are by Insomniac which Sony holds onto like it's their baby. They also only put specific expansion packs on the 360 because Microsoft buys them out. (Take a game such as GTA IV for instance. Both the Lost and Damned and the upcoming Ballad of Gay Tony are only on the 360). Also Sony doesn't port older games onto it's console unlike the 360. The 360 does have ports of older games like Wolfenstein 3D (Which is a surprisingly good port when played with music) and Duke Nukem 3D (making videos and the ability to go back to any point in your game when you die is an awesome 1-up from the PC).


Here we go again. Name 5-10 good 360 exclusives.


PS3: 
MGS4
inFamous
Resistance (1 and 2)
Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
God of War 3 (coming soon)
Uncharted (1 and 2)
MAG (coming soon)
Motorstorm series
Disgaea 3
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)
Also, Sony does port older games. You obviously don't know what you're talking about. They release older title all the time on PSN. The most popular recent ones are the original Spyro games (Another Insomniac creation, gotta love that company)




> Actually the RROD doesn't happen to all consoles. Ive had my 360 for the past 2 years and the only problem ive had is the infrequent freezing which only happens once a month. The reason the 360 gets an RROD is when people treat it badly. (Putting it upright is going to cause it to RROD. All of my friends who put it upright suffered from this)


A console that's made to be played either upright or on its side should work upright or on its side. The freezing happens semi-frequently, as you've mentioned. There is also that E-72 (or wahtever number) hardware failure that people are getting now.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> -The PS3 beats Xbox in terms of hardware.
> 
> -The PS3 beats Xbox in terms of Graphics.


 
Saying that the PS3 beats the 360 in graphics is somewhat inaccurate. While the PS3's POTENTIAL for rendering graphics is superior than the Xbox 360 it is also more difficult to harness. Coding for the 360 is a lot like coding for the PC and a lot of devs find it a lot easier to get efficent use out of the 360's hardware. While the PS3 is certianly more powerful, not near as many devs have the skill to get that power to actually do something. As a result many games look better on 360 just because the devs didn't know how to maximize the PS3.

If you look at history, there have always been different quality amongst console developers. Some make games that lag and don't look very good while others make beautiful work on the same hardware. Look at Gran Turismo 4 on the PS2. That thing is flat out beautiful but not that many PS2 developers could have accomplished near photorealism from the PS2. Certianly any other driving game on the platform doesn't live up to Gran Turismo.

I do have to say however that the 360's support of VGA output is nice.  Very handy in university electronic classrooms which only offer VGA or s-video/composite for input.  Sure the projectors have component inputs but they're hanging upside down from the cieling and we're stuck with what was actually wired into the control console.


----------



## Kryn (Jul 27, 2009)

PC all the way. I'll play games on any system, but when I want the best experience I always play on my PC.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> PC, but I voted for the PS3 because it's an actual console.   :U



that

In before arguing fanbo-

Nevermind. :c


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2009)

ITT, people think you need the latest graphics card to play the latest games.  Lrn 2 reed da syde of teh box.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the Wii but I don't have enough money right now to buy my own. I hate my friend for selling hers to get that fat fuck a PSP. PSP is not in any way equivalent to a Wii. ]:<


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 27, 2009)

I love both the PC and PS3 but I voted PS3 because I've been having more fun it than I have my PC. I do have a Wii but its not very fun ATM


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 27, 2009)

Xbox 360. But mainly for Rock Band. Love that game xD

Ive had a Wii and a PS3, neither do it for me


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2009)

Nintendo 64.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm voting PS3 on the grounds that you could probably kill a person hitting them over the head with that cinder block of a machine.

Though if the option were available, I'd vote NES.


----------



## Lithel (Jul 27, 2009)

I currently own a Wii, a PS3, and a PS2. Out of the three, I have to say I'm most happy with my PS3. 
My PC is a close second. If it weren't for the lag, I'd love it even more. 
I've never owned an Xbox, or a 360, so I don't know how to compare them. ;]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 27, 2009)

PS3. I have owned them all, so I can compare well enough. <:

Exclusives are my kind of deal for this console, but no VivaPiÃ±ata or Fable II*. >:

(*Furry Reasoning: Has an awesome dog)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Teto said:


> Exclusives are my kind of deal for this console.



What exclusives does the PS3 have that are worth mentioning? As the only games I found actually worth buying the console for, are ones made by Insomniac.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> What exclusives does the PS3 have that are worth mentioning? As the only games I found actually worth buying the console for, are ones made by Insomniac.


Yes, Ratchet & Clank is amazing. But Valkyria Chroncles, Metal Gear Solid 4, Uncharted 1 and 2, Final Fantasy Versus XIII (next year*), LittleBigPlanet, ModNation Racers (upcoming) are also up there with my exclusives I have/want. 

*Knowing Square-Enix, this is probably going to end up false.

Also, I lol'd at your AVGN-inspired avatar.


----------



## Seas (Jul 27, 2009)

PC, for it's versatility.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> What exclusives does the PS3 have that are worth mentioning? As the only games I found actually worth buying the console for, are ones made by Insomniac.


 

MGS4
inFamous
Resistance (1 and 2)
Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
God of War 3 (coming soon)
Uncharted (1 and 2)
MAG (coming soon)
Motorstorm series
Disgaea 3
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)


----------



## Lukar (Jul 27, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Because we don't live in the past.   :>



Says you. I play GameCube and PS2 games all the time.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 27, 2009)

Teto said:


> Yes, Ratchet & Clank is amazing. But Valkyria Chroncles, Metal Gear Solid 4, Uncharted 1 and 2, Final Fantasy Versus XIII (next year*), LittleBigPlanet, ModNation Racers (upcoming) are also up there with my exclusives I have/want.
> 
> *Knowing Square-Enix, this is probably going to end up false.



Note that these reviews are purely based off videos from Youtube, speculation, and reviews from former PS3 owners

Ratchet and Clank: Okay series on the PS2. Strange they got rid of multiplayer

Valkyria I actually don't have very much to say. No one I know has it

MGS 4 already has enough critiscms. Among which a lack of gameplay

Uncharted looks promising but I found most of it's gameplay reminded me of an Indiana Jones game spliced with Tomb Raider. Also the second hasn't come out yet

Final Fantasy Versus XIII is just Enix's attempt yet again to emulate the success at VII and get as many fans as possible behind it. Honestly not being a Final Fantasy fan myself anymore, I can't really comment.

Little Big Planet was a _fun_ platformer for the sake of being fun. But overall it doesn't have much replayability besides doing random stuff. While that is all fun and good, it is fun to have a little structure and stability in a game.

Now lets talk about 360 exclusives.

Mass Effect: Awesome sci-fi third person roleplaying game for the 360 and later, Windows. The sequel is also planned only for the 360 and Windows.

Halo 3: Not a personal fan, but I had to mention it

Gears: Self explanatory

Fable 2: Fun roleplaying hack and slash in it's own right

Alan Wake: (Upcoming) One game i am very excited about. As it was done by Remedy and the same dev team as Max Payne

Condemned Criminal Origins: By far, has some of the best enemy AI I have ever seen for a game.

And of course not to mention the dozens of remakes and ports that Microsoft has made of older games. Not limited to Contra, Duke Nukem 3D, Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Pac-Man, and upcoming Perfect Dark


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Ratchet and Clank: Okay series on the PS2. Strange they got rid of multiplayer


Yeah, but I love the game regardless.



CryoScales said:


> Valkyria I actually don't have very much to say. No one I know has it


It's a strategy game from SEGA that got overshadowed by more hyped up games last year and has quite the cult following. It's a J-RPG that has a few awards for it's underappreciation.



CryoScales said:


> MGS 4 already has enough critiscms. Among which a lack of gameplay


mhmm, I agree to lack of gameplay and way too many cutscenes, but the replayability cancels out my issues with the lack of gameplay.



CryoScales said:


> Uncharted looks promising but I found most of it's gameplay reminded me of an Indiana Jones game spliced with Tomb Raider. Also the second hasn't come out yet


Yeah, and it's also got very little replayability, to be honest. Lots of shootouts and stuff, so can get tedious, so it's got it's downpoint. Good thing I'm not totally into getting things done quickly, and I enjoy the drawn out shootouts. This would explain my love for sneaking in MGS4 and grinding for RPGs.



CryoScales said:


> Final Fantasy Versus XIII is just Enix's attempt yet again to emulate the success at VII and get as many fans as possible behind it. Honestly not being a Final Fantasy fan myself anymore, I can't really comment.


mhmm. I haven't completed VII yet, but I'm looking forward to it regardless. And considering it's supposedly going to be Kingdom Hearts gameplay, I see XIII as being the VII emulator. But I'm just going on hype, because there's no real footage or details of it as of yet.



CryoScales said:


> Little Big Planet was a _fun_ platformer for the sake of being fun. But overall it doesn't have much replayability besides doing random stuff. While that is all fun and good, it is fun to have a little structure and stability in a game.


Agreed, it's replayabaility when not on PSN is pretty awful and I have yet to drag myself through them infact, because I'm busy on better levels online and my odd addiction to listening to the music ones when music is readily available from Youtube. I honestly don't get why it appeals to me so much.



CryoScales said:


> Mass Effect: Awesome sci-fi third person roleplaying game for the 360 and later, Windows. The sequel is also planned only for the 360 and Windows.
> Halo 3: Not a personal fan, but I had to mention it
> Gears: Self explanatory


Not a gore or shooter fan, honestly. And if you're going to point out MGS4, don't bother. I sneak almost exclusively and shoot when absolutely necessary. I enjoy feeling _stealthy_.



CryoScales said:


> Fable 2: Fun roleplaying hack and slash in it's own right


Mentioned I totally want this game. Along with Viva Pinata, it's one of the exclusives I'm wanting to get for when my Xbox 360 arrives after ordering it earlier today. (Used to have one, but sold it for lack of games I wanted, Fable themed regret ensued)



CryoScales said:


> Alan Wake: (Upcoming) One game i am very excited about. As it was done by Remedy and the same dev team as Max Payne
> Condemned Criminal Origins: By far, has some of the best enemy AI I have ever seen for a game.
> And of course not to mention the dozens of remakes and ports that Microsoft has made of older games. Not limited to Contra, Duke Nukem 3D, Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Pac-Man, and upcoming Perfect Dark


Haven't heard of the games, and from the ports all I can look forward to is Banjo Kazooie.

I'm no fanboy, I assure you. Also, some shooters do steal me away like Left 4 Dead which I'm considering (for Live with friends), but I think I would get bored of, and the point and click style Third-person shooter theme to Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 27, 2009)

To be honest I don't care since I find that I am an anomaly in that I usually spend more time playing with my DS or PSP then I do with most of my consoles or PC even. I don't really care about techs and the like because I just wanna play the games that interest me and make me feel like it was worth it. (Of course PC's always like that but keep in mind that my PC's are more used for other ranodm crap...like this and work.  For the longest while I'd use my PC as sort of an art design)

And oh yeah...you're missing DS and PSP.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 28, 2009)

Wii. Gets more play then my PS3 60 gig and my 120 360 and my PSP. Sadly my DSi still beats it out.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> [*]MGS4



If you like movies and are a die hard MGS fan. Otherwise, eh.



Jashwa said:


> [*]inFamous



Presents a nice setting, but the karma system is more of a afterthought, save for your character looking Sith and bystanders, game largely doesn't treat you like your the big bad or white hat. And for all those powers, he still is bested by chain-link fences.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Resistance (1 and 2)



First was meh, second was better.

[





Jashwa said:


> *]Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)



A little long in the tooth but a great ride, both games. Hoping the next one brings back some of the fun of the first.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Killzone 2



Really pretty, finally starting to catch up to all the inane claims made about it being a Halo rival by Sony.



Jashwa said:


> [*]LittleBigPlanet



The power to create your own levels is overshadowed greatly by the floaty platforming. Sorry, but the three tiered background system was poorly done and screwing up jump in a platforming game is unforgivable. 



Jashwa said:


> [*]God of War 3 (coming soon)



Not out, can't comment.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Uncharted (1 and 2)



Fine games, makes Tomb Raider look like it finally needs to be taken out back and shot.



Jashwa said:


> [*]MAG (coming soon)



Not even out yet.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Motorstorm series



First was eh, second much better.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Disgaea 3



Overloaded with overpriced DLC, Game is the same thing you played on the PS2 years ago with no real change in formula, needs more grinding then a MMORPG and by all accounts is a PS2 game stuck on a Blu-ray. NIS really needs a reboot or to move forward. Color swap models for higher classes is weaksauce, new models please, large numbers of classes and monsters are worthless. Leaving out characters only to resell as DLC - Lame.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Heavenly Sword



Did so well that the developer went from PS3 only to multi-platform, a poor man's God of War that's still overpriced and most of all, it's a dead IP, Deader then Blasto. Has almost no reply value what so ever.



Jashwa said:


> [*]Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)



Whenever it comes out, it will be good, I wager.


----------



## Ruko (Jul 28, 2009)

This was a really tough poll, I use both my wii and 360 a lot. I voted 360, because I'm using that a lot more than my wii currently, but that could change as soon as some more MotionPlus games come out.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 28, 2009)

Let's also make this clear, Consoles don't only play exclusives. I based the decision on PS3 as my next console because I liked it, but I liked the Controller. 360's makes me barf and the Wii is, well the Wii. It's made for somethings, and not.


Playing Mirror's Edge on a PS3 is a lot more easier than the 360 for me. Same with a lot of games.


Also, Panasonic CD-i was the best console ever, MAH BOI.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 28, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Also, Philips CD-i was the best console ever, MAH BOI.


There you go fixed the name Panasonic made the 3DO


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 28, 2009)

Pc by far.
But if your not into replacing/installing hardware i can see why people prefer consoles.


----------



## D Void (Jul 28, 2009)

I love my 360, and I love he games for it, but 
I also love playing games on my PC when it works.
So I was stuck, I chose 360.

P.S I can only see two reasons for me getting a PS3
1) Little big planet
2) A place to rest my cup of tea.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

me top 3 fav in order

wii
36o
sness


p.s  the ps3 is the worst of them all


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 28, 2009)

Not Wii.
I own both 360 and PS3 but I still can't bring myself to purchase a Wii for an annoying unexplained niggling feeling.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

uh why wii the coilst 

ant sice ps3 stole and idea of the wii

hisss at sony


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> uh why wii the coilst
> 
> ant sice ps3 stole and idea of the wii
> 
> hisss at sony



they didnt steal anything >.> its not like nintendo invented motion sensors!
sure, they announced it after nintendo but sony implemented in a completely different way.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> uh why wii the coilst
> 
> ant sice ps3 stole and idea of the wii
> 
> hisss at sony




Ohgod your spelling.  Stop typing, immediately.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

dude shut fuck  lots of nothing read my intro saying hi and see whyi have problem spelling

well there are rummers that sony sent spys to find about the wii motion so and coppy the idea o put in the ps3


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> dude shut fuck  lots of nothing read my intro saying hi and see whyi have problem spelling
> 
> well there are rummers that sony sent spys to find about the wii motion so and coppy the idea o put in the ps3



Hoooooly shit.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ohgod your spelling.  Stop typing, immediately.




sorry if i ofead pepole by sweaing but i not taking thinkgs from bulllys


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> sorry if i ofead pepole by sweaing but i not taking thinkgs from bulllys




Yeah, swearing...that's what makes you stupid....yeah.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

at lesti dont bully pepole on the dysblity promblems


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2009)

You aren't just mixing up letters. The spelling is atrocious.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> uh why wii the coilst
> 
> ant sice ps3 stole and idea of the wii
> 
> hisss at sony


 You may be the dumbest person on the internet.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> at lesti dont bully pepole on the dysblity promblems



Is this a proofreading- or spellcheck-inhibiting disability?


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll choose PC the time I actually get something better then this compaq trash.  Compaq FTL :evil:


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I'll choose PC the time I actually get something better then this compaq trash.  Compaq FTL :evil:



I feel your pain bro, I remember having a compaq evo N610c, it was hell.

But now, I got a new laptop, and it is badass, so now I never touch my 360 again


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

why dont you shut up i miss speel once woppie do get life and stop beeing  bully


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> why dont you shut up i miss speel once woppie do get life and stop beeing  bully



Never :V

Please tell me you type school papers like this. :3


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

what ever i dont care if you carry on bully that show what kind person your are


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2009)

It's the ears.  Aden has bully ears.  :c


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> what ever i dont care if you carry on bully that show what kind person your are



Yep. 8D



Takumi_L said:


> It's the ears.  Aden has bully ears.  :c



Your lunch money is mine.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> why dont you shut up i miss speel once woppie do get life and stop beeing  bully


I think you've misspelled more than once, buddy.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 28, 2009)

sindragon said:


> what ever i dont care if you carry on bully that show what kind person your are




wat



By the way you're my new sigfodder.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

I like PC games, but I HATE mouse and keyboard for FPS's (When I played halo 2 for Vista I used a controller)

So Xbox 360 for me.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

Coolcat33333 said:


> I HATE mouse and keyboard for FPS's (When I played halo 2 for Vista I used a controller)



I'm the opposite. Can't stand using a joystick for FPSs. Grew up using a mouse.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

I honestly seem to be the ONLY one who hates mouse and keyboard for FPS

I have shakey hands IRL, so yeah.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

Coolcat33333 said:


> I honestly seem to be the ONLY one who hates mouse and keyboard for FPS
> 
> I have shakey hands IRL, so yeah.



I just like it because it seems more intuitive. And I hate controller sensitivity - if it's too low I can't turn around fast enough and if it's high enough to turn around fast, I can't aim well. :c


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread, it's become EXCEPTIONAL!


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I just like it because it seems more intuitive. And I hate controller sensitivity - if it's too low I can't turn around fast enough and if it's high enough to turn around fast, I can't aim well. :c




I'm so used to it it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> why dont you shut up i miss speel once woppie do get life and stop beeing bully


 Dude, keep posting.  This is high quality entertainment.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> dude shut fuck  lots of nothing read my intro saying hi and see whyi have problem spelling


You're using a machine that can create and run programs like this at 60+ frames per second.
I'm pretty sure your machine can handle a spell-check program.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I'll choose PC the time I actually get something better then this compaq trash.  Compaq FTL :evil:



I like my compaq.... But then again it's the laptop's and I don't expect it to play Crysis or any game for that matter.

I would never ever buy a Compaq Desktop. That sounds really stupid to do. I like the laptops, since there pretty reasonable priced for there small but useful abilities. It's very speedy on start-up and Runs with no lag, except if it's in Power-saver and I got like 8+ programs running. I edit video in Sony Vegas, and run The GIMP on it as well.

Just depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> uh why wii the coilst
> 
> ant sice ps3 stole and idea of the wii
> 
> hisss at sony



Uh, what? They implement Motion in TWO COMPLETE different ways. And Wii is NOT the coolest. I've seen the abilities of the PS3 here, and it is amazing what the thing can process. Amazing applications, like 3D photo viewing, and a virtual FP view of a room with walls made with nothing but your video's and pictures. You view it just by walking around. And the GPU can keep up, no problem. Wii has a controller that requirs Add-ons or it's previous gen's, to play real games beside it's Wii Sports type bull-shit. How bout having a real controller, like the Six-Axis that doesn't really force you to implement the ability if you don't like it, and allows you 2 ways of gameplay. Sony is Smart.


And how is the 360 not the coolest to you, since you obviously disregard the PS3, but say Wii. The 360 has the best Online, and a Game Selection that takes multiple shits on the Wii's. 360 will get Fallout 3 and Gears of War, Wii will get Wii Sports Resort and Carnival games. See my point? I don't like the 360 for it's SHIT reliance, since I own the original, messed up model (Which they won't send me an updated one whenever i get a RROD. Just a refurbished Shit-box. Thank you, Microsoft), but I aknoledge it for being the 2nd best for it's games, and it's fixed issues.


Wii had potential, but I think because it's Nintendo cash-cow, there milking it with that casual market that makes it's fans cringe and want to Puke.




sindragon said:


> why dont you shut up i miss speel once woppie do get *life* and stop beeing  bully



AND THE BIRDS AND THE SUN WAS ALMOST DOWN FROM THE TOP OF THE SKY. THE MOOD WAS SET...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I like 360 the best but I don't own one and I'm too poor to justify going out and buying one now. I've just played other people's/mooched off friends. I have a Wii though, but it does have its gems that make it worth having.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Uh, what? They implement Motion in TWO COMPLETE different ways. And Wii is NOT the coolest. I've seen the abilities of the PS3 here, and it is amazing what the thing can process. Amazing applications, like 3D photo viewing, and a virtual FP view of a room with walls made with nothing but your video's and pictures. You view it just by walking around. And the GPU can keep up, no problem. Wii has a controller that requirs Add-ons or it's previous gen's, to play real games beside it's Wii Sports type bull-shit. How bout having a real controller, like the Six-Axis that doesn't really force you to implement the ability if you don't like it, and allows you 2 ways of gameplay. Sony is Smart.
> 
> 
> And how is the 360 not the coolest to you, since you obviously disregard the PS3, but say Wii. The 360 has the best Online, and a Game Selection that takes multiple shits on the Wii's. 360 will get Fallout 3 and Gears of War, Wii will get Wii Sports Resort and Carnival games. See my point? I don't like the 360 for it's SHIT reliance, since I own the original, messed up model (Which they won't send me an updated one whenever i get a RROD. Just a refurbished Shit-box. Thank you, Microsoft), but I aknoledge it for being the 2nd best for it's games, and it's fixed issues.
> ...






the big probmel i see of the ps3 if that the games it has to it self i got only name 3. which are  GT5 and kingdom of hearts an tekken.



i know i hate see all these stuipd wii fit,resort etc wtf are nintedo playing at


i loved when the brought back house of dead ghost squad etc there old ledgeon games not the shitty new games


nintedo stick to your root of old school games that what makes you good


there only maly big promblem for 360 ring of death which i had over 4 times >.> plus paying for going on xboc live were on the wii it free


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just going to keep copypasta'ing this list every time someone says ps3 has no exclusives until someone notices. Post numba 3.  

MGS4
inFamous
Resistance (1 and 2)
Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
God of War 3 (coming soon)
Uncharted (1 and 2)
MAG (coming soon)
Motorstorm series
Disgaea 3
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)


----------



## sindragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular) is the only games i like out of them


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular) is the only games i like out of them


 Your grammar is so bad it makes me want to punt a baby, that is all.  Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## sindragon (Jul 29, 2009)

let get this in you skull 


my dysblity ecfect how i write ok ,i cant help how i write or spell using spell check is pot luck for me.


you starting to piss me off 

dont go saying stuff you have no clue about do you how hard dad to day life is having what dysblity i have


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> let get this in you skull
> 
> 
> my dysblity ecfect how i write ok ,i cant help how i write or spell using spell check is pot luck for me.
> ...


 Dyslexia makes you read wrong and put things out of order, it doesn't completely melt your brain.  Learn2know your own disability.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 29, 2009)

i have dysprix what efect how my brain dose stuff


i know whati have since i was fucking born with it dickhead


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm just going to keep copypasta'ing this list every time someone says ps3 has no exclusives until someone notices. Post numba 3.
> 
> MGS4
> inFamous
> ...



+ Valkyria Chronicles

Here are some videos.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

I gotta say Playstation 3. I've always been with Sony since the first Playstation, and i love the PS3 since i can play PS1/2 games, as well as even download them. 

I barely use my Wii. I want to try the 360, it does have some cool games comming out but i do not have the money for it. 

I would PC game more if my computer could handle the F.E.A.R series.


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> i have dysprix what efect how my brain dose stuff
> 
> 
> i know whati have since i was fucking born with it dickhead



A search for "dysprix" on Wikipedia nets nothing. It kicks back "Did you mean: dysuria".



> In medicine, specifically urology, dysuria refers to painful urination. This is typically described to be a burning or stinging sensation. It is most often a result of a urinary tract infection. It may also be due to an STD, bladder stones, bladder tumours, and virtually any condition of the prostate. It can also occur as a side effect of anticholinergic medication used for Parkinson's disease.



Sucks, man, but I don't know how that affects your grammar. :V


----------



## sindragon (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.dyspraxiafoundation.org.uk/services/ad_advice.php

http://www.bdadyslexia.org.uk/about-dyslexia.html

what i have be toldi had sincei was 5 years old


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> http://www.dyspraxiafoundation.org.uk/services/ad_advice.php
> 
> what i have be toldi had sincei was 5 years old



I want you to try something for me. The next time you type the word "i", hold the shift key. Do that on the first word of sentences, too. If your disability prevents this, you should be very alarmed.

Once you have that down, work on putting periods at the ends of sentences and spaces in between each word.

The closest symptom I found on that site should not prevent this: 





> Speech and language:
> 
> May talk continuously and repeat themselves. Some people with dyspraxia have difficulty with organising the content and sequence of their language


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't worry, it's just like every furry to claim they have a mental disorder in order to get past having to seem intelligent.   :>

Anywho, I'm still bent on the PS3 because Resistance and Killzone 2 is fun stuffs.   :3


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Favourite console: Dreamcast.

Favourite current-gen console: PS3. Microsoft's gonna have to pick up the pace a little; Plus, the PS3's controller is so much better for fighting games, it's almost no competition. However, the 360 is the current holder of the Ace Combat franchise... Good thing I have both. No Wii, though. Nothing on that I want to play that's worth the $300 price tag.

Favourite gaming platform: PC. Backwards-compatible, _has the best versions of PC games that were since released on consoles_, can _play console games_ (mine can go as far as the Dreamcast), and if you've got a powerful enough PC, games will also run smoother and look better. You can say what you want about a PC's price tag, but when it comes down to it, a PC is a multifunctional device - You can do pretty much anything on it. Hell, we're all on PC's right now (yes, Macs are included, though they're definitely not geared for gaming) except for the weird oddballs who like to type with a Wiimote and the few who bother hooking keyboards up to their PS3's.

So if you were going to get a PC anyway, you'd pretty much have the groundwork already laid out. To upgrade a modern (within the last two years, not at all unreasonable) computer to be able to play games would cost somewhere around $300-350 for a good video card and to round out the system memory to somewhere around 4GB. That's more than competitive against console pricing when you consider those and other advantages (like user-created content/mods, faster loading, backwards compatibility all the way through to the DOS era either through emulation or simply being compatible, etc).



> I like PC games, but I HATE mouse and keyboard for FPS's


Wow. OK. That's just weird. You get way more precision in terms of aiming with a mouse than you do with joysticks, period. Take someone who's used to a mouse and someone who's used to a joystick of equal skill and the mouse player will definitely cream the joystick user. The fact is, the joystick only really has a sensitivity of around 256-512 steps from center to fully-extended, and many games smooth this out so that it ends up being even less. When you move the joystick, the input, no matter how slight, translates into a constant motion in the direction you're pushing the stick. Therefore, minute motions are incredibly difficult to do with a joystick, where a mouse, which moves the viewport based on its own motion, can make any minute adjustment to the aim you're capable of doing, without worrying about oversteer.

I used to be a keyboard user at one point, back in the day with Duke Nukem 3D, and it took me a while to get used to the concept of using the mouse to aim once newer games like Quake came along. However, eventually, I got to such a point where I could be playing a shooter, have someone come up behind me firing away with an assault rifle, quickly spin around and pull off a headshot with a sniper rifle at close range. That sort of thing is patently impossible with a joystick without a lot of luck and a much slower turning radius.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Favourite gaming platform: PC. Backwards-compatible, _has the best versions of PC games that were since released on consoles_, can _play console games_ (mine can go as far as the Dreamcast), and if you've got a powerful enough PC, games will also run smoother and look better. You can say what you want about a PC's price tag, but when it comes down to it, a PC is a multifunctional device - You can do pretty much anything on it. Hell, we're all on PC's right now (yes, Macs are included, though they're definitely not geared for gaming) except for the weird oddballs who like to type with a Wiimote and the few who bother hooking keyboards up to their PS3's.



Somehow I knew you were going to say PC, but yeah, totally seconded, this is why I prefer PCs to any other gaming platform.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm just going to keep copypasta'ing this list every time someone says ps3 has no exclusives until someone notices. Post numba 3.
> 
> MGS4
> inFamous
> ...




PS3's exclusives are Ace, even more when Kingdom Hearts 3 comes out. I hate it when people diss it for "Lack of Exlcusives", mainly because it has great exclusives, and a console doesn't need to completly rely on it. For Cross-Platform games require reliability, and a great controller. Somthing, in my opinion, the 360, nor Wii, have.

Mirror's Edge is a lot more fun on the PS3 than the 360 IMO. I just like the controller set-up a lot more.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> http://www.dyspraxiafoundation.org.uk/services/ad_advice.php
> 
> http://www.bdadyslexia.org.uk/about-dyslexia.html
> 
> what i have be toldi had sincei was 5 years old


 Like Aden said, the only thing that your disease, if you have it, does is make you get things out of order or make you repeat yourself.  Roll again, buddy.  What are you going to blame it on this time?


----------



## Envy (Jul 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm just going to keep copypasta'ing this list every time someone says ps3 has no exclusives until someone notices. Post numba 3.
> 
> MGS4
> inFamous
> ...





Teto said:


> + Valkyria Chronicles



15 Folklore
16 The Last Guardian (Coming soon)
17 Heavy Rain (coming soon)


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> i have dysprix what efect how my brain dose stuff
> 
> 
> i know whati have since i was fucking born with it dickhead



Wow, I can't even mock type that bad. This is some TALENT.


And what, did your parents tell you you had dyslexia and then locked you away in the closet instead of letting you go to school?


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Why the hell would I waste my time facking somthing you fucking idoit.

Your all are just buch or bullys


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> the big probmel i see of the ps3 if that the games it has to it self i got only name 3. which are  GT5 and kingdom of hearts an tekken.



Yeah, the PS3 doesn't have any good games, sadly : /



sindragon said:


> i know i hate see all these stuipd wii fit,resort etc wtf are nintedo playing at



Totally seconded, I hate that Wii Fit bullcrap, if you wanted to excercise, go outside and do something other than spending $40-60 bucks on the game just to be more fit.



sindragon said:


> there only maly big promblem for 360 ring of death which i had *over 4 times* >.>



Over 4 times, damn, I only had the red ring once, never got it since once they shipped me out a new one.



sindragon said:


> Why the hell would I waste my time facking somthing you fucking idoit.
> 
> Your all are just buch or bullys



Ignore them, they are just trying to get to you, and if it works they will continue doing it.


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> I want you to try something for me. The next time you type the word "i", hold the shift key. Do that on the first word of sentences, too. If your disability prevents this, you should be very alarmed.
> 
> Once you have that down, work on putting periods at the ends of sentences and spaces in between each word.





sindragon said:


> Why the hell would I waste my time facking somthing you fucking idoit.
> 
> Your all are just buch or bullys



See what a difference that made? You're already on your way.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, the PS3 doesn't have any good games, sadly : /



Well, there's every multiplatform game ever (CoD4/WaW, Far Cry 2, Burnout series, Fallout 3, etc etc), Resistance, Resistance 2, Killzone 2, Gran Turismo 5/GT5 Prologue, Infamous, Metal Gear Solid 4, LittleBigPlanet, Disgaea 3... Basically, that whole list dealy Jashwa posted at the beginning of this page.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, the PS3 doesn't have any good games, sadly : /


 

MGS4
inFamous
Resistance (1 and 2)
Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
God of War 3 (coming soon)
Uncharted (1 and 2)
MAG (coming soon)
Motorstorm series
Disgaea 3
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, the PS3 doesn't have any good games, sadly : /
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks ^.^

Plus if the 3 years of cover on the 360 runs out,add if you then get the Ring of death. 

 You have to pay like Â£ 70 to get it fix. How Unfair is than to us gamers.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to say that in the two years I've had my 360 Elite, it's only red-ringed once, and that was during a brief (~1sec) power outage/sag. Unplugging it from the wall for a moment and plugging it back in fixed the issue. It surely does run loud, but that extra fan does an adequate job of keeping the GPU from warping itself off the motherboard due to heat stress.

I must say, though, the PS3 is all but silent.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Unlike my 360 I  have never had a promblem with my Wii plus it very quite.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 30, 2009)

I only had to send my PS3 in for repairs once and that was because my Grandma's TV shot my system


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2009)

1. Halo 3, ODST, Wars, and Reach (ODST and Reach coming soon)
2. Ace Combat 6
3. 'Splosion Man
4. Alan Wake (comin')
5. Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts
6. Crackdown
7. Dead Rising & 2
8. Fable 2
9. Ninja Gaiden 2
10. GTA 4: TLD
11. GoW & 2
12. Perfect Dark: Zero
13. PGR 4
14. Saints Row
15. Left 4 Dead & 2
16. Prey
17. Mass Effect & 2
18. Forza Motorsport 3 is coming
19. Splinter Cell: Conviction is coming..
20. Lost Odyssey 
21. Star Ocean: The Last Hope
22. Viva Pinata & 2

:V


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 30, 2009)

I this was just a "What console you prefer" deal not a Console war about which one has better games


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

Honestly, almost every console is great in it's own way.

Atari VCS/2600: The first widely successful home video game console.

Nintendo Entertainment System: Brought video games back from the brink after a glut of bad 2600 games crashed the entire industry.

Sega Genesis: Came two years before the SNES and brought on Sonic The Hedge Hog in what was considdered to be the 'fastest' platformer.

Nintendo 64: First widely successful 3D game console and featured analog stick input.

PlayStation: First successful optical media console and pushed gaming towards a more mature audience. The PlayStation aimed at being more than a 'toy' as consoles had previously been marketed as.

Dreamcast: While unsuccesful, was solid hardware and brought on many classic games which were ported to other playforms. It was also he basis for the Sega NAOMI arcade hardware which is one of the longest lasting developed arcade platforms.

PlayStation 2: Possibly the most successful game console ever, at some 140 million units sold and a massive library that is still enjoyed today.

Xbox: First console with out of the box broadband support and advanced other features that the Dreamcast had initially broken ground with. Also the first console with a harddrive for data storage.

And this is just a few consoles which made major and historical accomplishments.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2009)

I am just balancing the exclusives list, since the PS3 one has been repeated like ten times now.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Why the hell would I waste my time facking somthing you fucking idoit.
> 
> Your all are just buch or bullys




New sig.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Why the hell would I waste my time facking somthing you fucking idoit.
> 
> Your all are just buch or bullys




New sig, thanks.



fffff how did I double post


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I am just balancing the exclusives list, since the PS3 one has been repeated like ten times now.



That's nice, but it's been repeated because people repeatedly say the PS3 has no games on it.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Wii the first one to bring motion sences (sp) also able to play old games from the old conesal(sp)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Wii the first one to bring motion sences (sp) also able to play old games from the old conesal(sp)


 
The PS2 could play PS1 games, Wii wasn't the first to accomplish that. 

There are other consoles with backwards compatability as well.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I am just balancing the exclusives list, since the PS3 one has been repeated like ten times now.


x3.  Tell people to stop saying ps3 has no games then .  



Lastdirewolf said:


> 1. Halo 3, ODST, Wars, and Reach (ODST and Reach coming soon)
> 2. Ace Combat 6
> 3. 'Splosion Man
> 4. Alan Wake (comin')
> ...


'Splosion man is an arcade, GTA is just DLC, the sequel for Saint's Row is out, and Ninja Gaiden has been ported to the Ps3. 

Some of those are debatable as to whether they're good games or not (Especially Perfect Dark Zero), but overall there's more than I thought.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> x3.  Tell people to stop saying ps3 has no games then .
> 
> 
> 'Splosion man is an arcade, GTA is just DLC, the sequel for Saint's Row is out, and Ninja Gaiden has been ported to the Ps3.
> ...



Ninja Gaiden 2 wasn't ported to PS3 o_o..I know there's Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 coming out, which is being created by a different person and remade. 

But I'll give ya 3, 10, and 12 I guess.

But still over like 25 individual games, and over 10-15 series <.< (lumping all the halo's together)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> 'Splosion man is an arcade, GTA is just DLC, the sequel for Saint's Row is out, and Ninja Gaiden has been ported to the Ps3.
> 
> Some of those are debatable as to whether they're good games or not (Especially Perfect Dark Zero), but overall there's more than I thought.


 
Mass Effect was ported to Windows too.  Prey on Windows and Mac.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The PS2 could play PS1 games, Wii wasn't the first to accomplish that.
> 
> There are other consoles with backwards compatability as well.



dont forget the motion sensors some old peripherals had!^^ i have a 3rd party controller for the PS1 that has a motion sensor that replaces the D-pad. it works actually pretty well after some time, especially for games like ace combat.






on the left is the unit with the motion sensoring chip, on the right the grip with your buttons and an analogue D-pad.





and here is the motion chip in the glove^^

so you see, nintendo didnt invent the wheel. motion sensoring has been a part in gaming for a long time now, nintendo is just the first company to bring it to the masses in such a big scale.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 30, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> dont forget the motion sensors some old peripherals had!^^ i have a 3rd party controller for the PS1 that has a motion sensor that replaces the D-pad. it works actually pretty well after some time, especially for games like ace combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets not forget about the Power Glove


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The PS2 could play PS1 games, Wii wasn't the first to accomplish that.
> 
> There are other consoles with backwards compatability as well.




But wii also plays Sega games that a first for a rvial company to have there games on the others conseal

Rember the Sega Vs Nintendo wars lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> But wii also plays Sega games that a first for a rvial company to have there games on the others conseal
> 
> Rember the Sega Vs Nintendo wars lol


 Sega is pretty much dead, I'm pretty sure they don't count as a rival company anymore. 


Thank you for attempting to fix your sentences some.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

Wii all the way. Though not sure about the wii 2.0.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> But wii also plays Sega games that a first for a rvial company to have there games on the others conseal
> 
> Rember the Sega Vs Nintendo wars lol


 
No, there were Sega, even Sonic games on the Game Cube.  Not to mention PS2 and Xbox.  A lot of the Dreamcast games got PS2 and/or Xbox ports even.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Thanks ^.^
> 
> Plus if the 3 years of cover on the 360 runs out,add if you then get the Ring of death.
> 
> You have to pay like Â£ 70 to get it fix. How Unfair is than to us gamers.



70 bucks? Meh, when I shipped my xbox out they just replaced mine with a new one, and the new one works awesomely.

Actually, Microsoft purposely put the RRoD in the 360 system so that they can get more money, they eventually got sued for it, I read it in a news article once, and it was not Fox News.

I think the newer 360 models are the 360's that are unaffected from the RRoD.



sindragon said:


> Unlike my 360 I  have never had a promblem with my Wii plus it very quite.



Yeah, the Wii is really quiet, but the 360 is loud as hell, when you start up a 360 it sounds like your starting up your damn car.

PC's are capable of just as much, if not more than the 360, and they are deathly quiet.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> But wii also plays Sega games that a first for a rvial company to have there games on the others conseal


Nnnooo, not quite. Sega isn't even a rival company any more; They were more or less a subsidiary of Nintendo for a while, but now they're merged with Sammy (Sega-Sammy). They've been playing the third party developer card for a while now (they multiplatform pretty much everything not directly involving Nintendo). It was trivial for Nintendo to get Sega to sign on for VC; NEC probably took a little more work, but it just basically comes down to a business collaboration.

The Virtual Console is novel, but it's really exactly the same as a PC doing emulation, except you get to pay again for that cartridge you already own.

Which comes back to my choice for best gaming platform.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Nnnooo, not quite. Sega isn't even a rival company any more; They were more or less a subsidiary of Nintendo for a while, but now they're merged with Sammy (Sega-Sammy).


 
Uhh, no, Nintendo has never held Sega as a subsidary or had any controlling interest in Sega at all.

Sega was always owned by Sega untill they became a Sammy subsidary.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> 70 bucks? Meh, when I shipped my xbox out they just replaced mine with a new one, and the new one works awesomely.
> 
> Actually, Microsoft purposely put the RRoD in the 360 system so that they can get more money, they eventually got sued for it, I read it in a news article once, and it was not Fox News.
> 
> ...



I want a link to that story, because the stories and technical aspects blame the poor cooling system in the original launch 360's. 

Plus, how would they get money from a _free_ service? Let alone _more_ money. >_>

I think the original launch 360 isn't very noisy, at least mine issn't, and I own both a 360 made Nov. 15th 2005, and September 18th 2009. Neither of them are louder then my TV set on volume 1. o_o so sucks for you


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

> Actually, Microsoft purposely put the RRoD in the 360 system so that they can get more money, they eventually got sued for it, I read it in a news article once, and it was not Fox News.


Actually, it's true that they put the RRoD into the 360 on purpose - It's an error code. However, the infamous RRoD issue that's plagued 360's all over the place has been to do with the cooling system. Frankly, if they designed the cooling system such that it deliberately caused these issues, they've been shooting themselves constantly in the foot with all those warranty repairs and the bad press that they've been receiving over it. There is no possible purpose for wanting the unit to break - The cost for shipping and for warranty repair / console replacement (the case here in Canada, as I understand it) would be astronomical. People don't just go buy a new 360 every time they break.

Also, re Sega/Nintendo, I guess I got the rumour mill of back-in-the-day-land mixed up with Real Life Land(TM)


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Sega  was made from a split from nintedo after arguments.

When Sega was going belly up they sold the rights to xbox,Sony and nintendo, but nitedo has the right to the old school sega games unlike the others do not.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Sega was made from a split from nintedo after arguments.
> 
> When Sega was going belly up they sold the rights to xbox,Sony and nintendo, but nitedo has the right to the old school sega games unlike the others do not.


 
No, this is completly fictional.  You're making up lies.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll always prefer the NES. (That's the original Nintendo _system_, not the entire company. People seem to ask me "Oh, then the Wii?" when I say that.)

- Simple gameplay.
- Physically appealing, but not intrusive _"ZOMG MUST HAVE HIS ASS-HAIRS IN PERFECT DETAIL!!!"_ graphics.
- No 5 hours of story and tutorial.
- No checkpoints and health refills every 10 seconds.
- More effort put into games, instead of a lot of _"Well we know people LIKE this franchise, so let's just half-ass this sequel. They'll buy it anyway."_


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Then how come House of dead,Ghost squad are only on Wii.

Madworld also only on the Wii. Also Sega make special Sonic games for the Wii


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

> Sega was made from a split from nintedo after arguments.


Nnnnoooooo, Sega was formed as a company to market entertainment to US servicemen following the second World War, hence the name being a portmanteau of "Service Games", its original name. It has nothing to do with Nintendo, who were initially a card game company whose name means "leave luck to heaven". And that's _not_ made up.



sindragon said:


> Then how come House of dead,Ghost squad are only on Wii.
> 
> Madworld also only on the Wii. Also Sega make special Sonic games for the Wii



Same reason Red Steel/Red Steel 2 (Ubisoft) are only on the Wii - They fit. Seriously, would you play Ghost Squad on the PS3 without a light gun? With the Wii, they can release those games without needing any special attachments which would require additional R&D, especially considering traditional light guns don't work with LCD/plasma TV's. Straight port == Money.

As for the Sonic games, they offer Sonic crossovers with Nintendo, but that's as far as that exclusivity goes - The main Sonic series is multiplatform.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh i knew Nintedo were a card  game there like over 100 years old Nintedo.

I woudent play the Ps3 anyway >.>

But the Ps1 and Ps2 had Time Cricus(sp) what used a gun.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> But the Ps1 and Ps2 had Time Cricus(sp) what used a gun.



Yes, but that's because they were released when CRT type TV's were still mainstream. Only when the PS2 started nearing its end of life were LCD TV's being brought to market at prices that rivalled CRT's (and eventually pushed them out of existence almost altogether).

This won't be totally technically accurate, since I can't be bothered to get into specifics nor explain things any more than this.

For reference, CRT stands for cathode ray tube. It fires an electron gun which is redirected onto a phosphor screen. As the electrons excite the phosphors, they begin to emit light - Three general colours are used; Red, green, and blue. These colours are mixed to varying degrees to make others. That's the gist of it, anyway; These types of TV's are the type that are more or less square and weigh a metric ton.

LCD stands for liquid crystal display, and works by exciting small cells of a special liquid which varies the intensity of colour (again, mixtures of red, green and blue). Since this doesn't emit its own light, a backlight needs to be used in order to really make use of this kind of display, and because of that, things like light guns can't read it properly.

In other words, an LCD works more like an overlay, while a CRT actually emits its own light. In this vein, technically, a DLP TV (which is similar in concept to a CRT, but vastly different in execution) will be able to make use of a light gun, since it does emit its own light.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Then how come House of dead,Ghost squad are only on Wii.
> 
> Madworld also only on the Wii. Also Sega make special Sonic games for the Wii


 
http://games.teamxbox.com/xbox/161/House-of-the-Dead-3/

House Of The Dead 3 (With 2 as an unlockable) was on Xbox LONG before it was on Wii.  The Xbox also had Sega's Outrun 2 and multiple other Sega games.

Madworld by Sega was also developed specificly for the Wii.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Same reason Red Steel/Red Steel 2 (Ubisoft) are only on the Wii - They fit. Seriously, would you play Ghost Squad on the PS3 without a light gun? With the Wii, they can release those games without needing any special attachments which would require additional R&D, especially considering traditional light guns don't work with LCD/plasma TV's. Straight port == Money.


 
The PS3 has a gun.  The Guncon 3 used for Time Crisis 4. 

Also, House Of The Dead 3, Ghost Squad and Virtua Cop 3 all used the Xbox based Sega Chihiro arcade hardware.  Porting them to Xbox would have been easy however only HOTD3 got the home console port to Xbox.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The PS3 has a gun.  The Guncon 3 used for Time Crisis 4.


My point was, light guns are far less common than they used to be, and Sega doesn't want to go out of its way to develop and release its own. The Guncon 3, in particular, makes use of a system very similar to the Wiimote, which would be costly to develop (and relying on people finding a Guncon 3 (I haven't seen any, ever) isn't a good business model). It's far easier to just use the Wiimote, which is basically already a light gun.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

The Wiimote is also a crappy lightgun.  It's lacking in accuracy for 'down the barrel' pointing and works better as a mouse using a cursor.  I won't deny the Wii is where all the rail shooters are going but I'd prefer a more traditional light gun.

HOTD3 was actually the ONLY rail shooter ported to the Xbox and only 3rd party guns were made.  Some good stuff though.  Trust me, you'd surely find HOTD3 more enjoyable on Xbox than Wii however.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The Wiimote is also a crappy lightgun.  It's lacking in accuracy for 'down the barrel' pointing and works better as a mouse using a cursor.  I won't deny the Wii is where all the rail shooters are going but I'd prefer a more traditional light gun.



Oh, no doubt. The Wiimote is a _terrible_ lightgun, but that doesn't stop people (Nintendo included) from making gun moulds for it to slip into. Hell, it's a shaky mouse. It doesn't move smoothly at any distance, and I KNOW my hands aren't THAT bad.

Instead of the Wii Motion Plus, Ninty should have completely revamped the Wiimote to increase its resolution and capability across the board. I'm sure they'd sell more of _those_ than they would the Wii Motion Plus attachment.

Oh, and I want to mention something - It wasn't the Playstation 2 nor the Wii who first started the Backward-compatibility bit. Sega did it with the Genesis back when it was released to make it compatible with the Sega Master System; Going further back, Atari's 5200 console had an attachment that allowed backward-compatibility with the Atari 2600 and its peripherals, too.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Oh, no doubt. The Wiimote is a _terrible_ lightgun, but that doesn't stop people (Nintendo included) from making gun moulds for it to slip into. Hell, it's a shaky mouse. It doesn't move smoothly at any distance, and I KNOW my hands aren't THAT bad.


 
Have you ever held it using the WiiZapper shell?  That thing is designed ass backwards.







From the wa he is holding it, he is clearly right handed, but where is the trigger?  Under his finger on his LEFT HAND.  The way the shell is designed, the comfortable way to hold it, depending on your dominant hand, leaves you pulling the trigger with your non-dominant hand's finger.  IT'S BACKWARDS.  If you hold it so you pull the trigger with your dominant hand's finger, you wind up holding it awkward as hell on your non-dominant side.


----------



## Ruko (Jul 30, 2009)

The Wii has no hardcore games
The 360 has nothing but shooters
The PS3 doesn't have any games
PCs need to be upgraded yearly and are insanely expensive to stay current.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've used one of those. Hell, I owned one of those when I had the Wii, since Link's Crossbow Training came with it, and I picked up Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, too. It's one of the most unwieldy things I've ever had to use - Though slightly more convenient and easy to work with than holding the Wii-mote out straight. X3

That said, the cord for the Nunchaku attachment is actually wrapped tightly around a pair of posts inside the shell. I wonder if they did any wear&tear testing on that.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

Ruko said:


> PCs need to be upgraded yearly and are insanely expensive to stay current.



Fuck upgrading, if you can run all of your games at a decent framerate you are perfectly fine.


----------



## Neurario (Jul 30, 2009)

I know NDS isn't on the poll but I love mine. With the flash cart I have for it, it's one of my favorite multimedia devices. Next to my PC, of course. :3


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Neurario said:


> I know NDS isn't on the poll but I love mine. With the flash cart I have for it, it's one of my favorite multimedia devices. Next to my PC, of course. :3



But you aren't supposed to have a flash cart; In fact, Nintendo is constantly trying to take down vendors that sell them.

Rather, you should sell your DS and your _evil cancer-causing flash cart_ and grab a DSi and an SD card. =D That's what Ninty wants you to do. Who are you to deny them?


----------



## Neurario (Jul 31, 2009)

I can see where you're coming from, honestly, and while I would certainly like to purchase a DSi at one point, I wouldn't like to do so less than a year after I finally got my Lite (Christmas 2008. Yeah I know, I'm cheap).

I like my 'cart and use it a lot for the applications that third-party developers make for it; music/movie players, text readers, and instant messaging clients. It's no <insert smartphone here> but it sure helps when I need to play, say, one of the soundscapes on its storage to help me sleep, or to read chat roleplays on it.


----------



## Envy (Jul 31, 2009)

Ruko said:


> The Wii has no hardcore games





Conduit (though that sucks)
Deadly Creatures
Final Fantasy 4-2
Fire Emblem
Fragile
LIT
Madworld
Metroid Prime series
Monster Hunter 3
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
No More Heroes and sequal
Overlord: Dark Legend
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
Tales of Symphonia 2
Zelda: Twilight Princess



Ruko said:


> The 360 has nothing but shooters





Alan Wake
Blue Dragon
Banjo Kazooie
Fable
Star Ocean
Viva Pinata



Ruko said:


> The PS3 doesn't have any games



MGS4
inFamous
Resistance (1 and 2)
Ratchet and Clank Future (Tools of Destruction, and a Crack in Time)
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
God of War 3 (coming soon)
Uncharted (1 and 2)
MAG (coming soon)
Motorstorm series
Disgaea 3
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 (prologue and regular)
Valkaria Chronocles
Folklore
 The Last Guardian (Coming soon)
 Heavy Rain (coming soon)


Though your pretty much right on the PC one.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

I lol when people say, "SEGA isn't Popular. There gonna go out of business".

SEGA happens to be (*Edit*) *ONE* the biggest producer of Arcade Games in Japan. You CAN'T go to an Arcade without seeing that Cobalt Blue Logo. It's an impossibility. Don't believe me, go to Japan. Walk into ANY arcade of ANY sort, and you'll see a SEGA logo. And there campainges are still very popular here. Sonic and Nights continue to sell great here.

SEGA was not formed by Nintendo. I don't know he was getting that.

And lastly, this is more of a Rant. Does anyone get really Pissed with the fact that the 360, even though it is advertised, can not be held vertical? If you do, it fucking rips itself apart! And you say this online, that it destroyed your discs and such that way, and you get flac online from people saying, "Well you should of known better", when it's fucking advertised that way! It's one of the main reasons why I bought the thing originally. I think it looked insanly great that way. But then it chewed up 2 of my games, PGR3 and Sonic Unleashed, and I said fuck it. This doesn't work.

It's shit things like that that makes me want to Puke. What I find great is that MS hardware can be stupendous. Look at the Zune. But the 360 is, to me from my personal experience, a box of Metal. That is something they need to fix.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> And lastly, this is more of a Rant. Does anyone get really Pissed with the fact that the 360, even though it is advertised, can not be held vertical? If you do, it fucking rips itself apart! And you say this online, that it destroyed your discs and such that way, and you get flac online from people saying, "Well you should of known better", when it's fucking advertised that way! It's one of the main reasons why I bought the thing originally. I think it looked insanly great that way. But then it chewed up 2 of my games, PGR3 and Sonic Unleashed, and I said fuck it. This doesn't work.



What are you talking about? I've had my xbox in the vertical position for two years and I've never had a problem with anything.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> What are you talking about? I've had my xbox in the vertical position for two years and I've never had a problem with anything.



Well then you and me different. You own the original too? I own the original, and all it does is eat my discs when I flip it Vertical.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I lol when people say, "SEGA isn't Popular. There gonna go out of business".
> 
> SEGA happens to be (*Edit*) *ONE* the biggest producer of Arcade Games in Japan. You CAN'T go to an Arcade without seeing that Cobalt Blue Logo. It's an impossibility. Don't believe me, go to Japan. Walk into ANY arcade of ANY sort, and you'll see a SEGA logo. And there campainges are still very popular here. Sonic and Nights continue to sell great here.



Read Sega's earnings reports.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Nintendo 64.


Hellz yeah!! My favorite system!! :3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I lol when people say, "SEGA isn't Popular. There gonna go out of business".
> 
> SEGA happens to be (*Edit*) *ONE* the biggest producer of Arcade Games in Japan. You CAN'T go to an Arcade without seeing that Cobalt Blue Logo. It's an impossibility. Don't believe me, go to Japan. Walk into ANY arcade of ANY sort, and you'll see a SEGA logo. And there campainges are still very popular here. Sonic and Nights continue to sell great here.


 
You still can barely go to an arcade an not find a Daytona USA rig.

House Of The Dead, Virtua Cop, Afterburner, Outrun, Crazy Taxi, Daytona USA, Ferrari Challenge, Jurassic Park, Sega Rally, Harrier, Virtua Fighter, Virtual On and that's just naming some of the common franchises.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Sega_arcade_games

If you look, Sega has continiously made a large ammount of arcade games.  They also build slot machines, gimmick machines like 'token pushers' that give out tokens ifyou put one in and you have to hope you win, and Sega has a huge buisness in photo booths and claw machines. 

However, the arcade scene, even in Japan, it's last bastion, continues to slowly die and even Sega can't save it.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 31, 2009)

Honestly, I think ALL the systems OTHER than the wii are good in their own way. The ONLY good thing about the Wii is Brawl, that's it.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

Envy said:


> Though your pretty much right on the PC one.



Nope. Start off with a ~$1000 rig. This alone will do you for a few years, and is also your computer; Typical computers run around $500-600 for something that isn't going to blow up in a year (eMachines), so you've spent about $400 at maximum over and above to get a gamer-class PC (not to mention this extra hardware speeds up the PC in general). With those specs (E8400, Radeon HD 4870, 4GB RAM), you could easily coast for around 3 years as games catch up, and by the end of it you'll be running newer games at around medium settings. So, you grab a new video card (~$200), and some more RAM (~$50-60) and - Whoa, look at that. You're good for another few years. Hell, my rig right now is around those specifications (lower-class video card), and I expect to get a good few years out of it before _having_ to upgrade, and then it'll cost around the price of a Wii.

Of course, that's just a Dell. It'll be slightly cheaper/more expensive if you do it yourself, depending on what you get, but you'll get a much better warranty (typically at least 2-3 years on any given part) by default. Of course, you need to be your own tech support, then...


----------



## Envy (Jul 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Nope. Start off with a ~$1000 rig. This alone will do you for a few years, and is also your computer; Typical computers run around $500-600 for something that isn't going to blow up in a year (eMachines), so you've spent about $400 at maximum over and above to get a gamer-class PC (not to mention this extra hardware speeds up the PC in general). With those specs (E8400, Radeon HD 4870, 4GB RAM), you could easily coast for around 3 years as games catch up, and by the end of it you'll be running newer games at around medium settings. So, you grab a new video card (~$200), and some more RAM (~$50-60) and - Whoa, look at that. You're good for another few years. Hell, my rig right now is around those specifications (lower-class video card), and I expect to get a good few years out of it before _having_ to upgrade, and then it'll cost around the price of a Wii.
> 
> Of course, that's just a Dell. It'll be slightly cheaper/more expensive if you do it yourself, depending on what you get, but you'll get a much better warranty (typically at least 2-3 years on any given part) by default. Of course, you need to be your own tech support, then...



Yeah, your correct *nod*

Sorry, wasn't thinking enough about that specific one XD


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Nope. Start off with a ~$1000 rig. This alone will do you for a few years, and is also your computer; Typical computers run around $500-600 for something that isn't going to blow up in a year (eMachines), so you've spent about $400 at maximum over and above to get a gamer-class PC (not to mention this extra hardware speeds up the PC in general). With those specs (E8400, Radeon HD 4870, 4GB RAM), you could easily coast for around 3 years as games catch up, and by the end of it you'll be running newer games at around medium settings. So, you grab a new video card (~$200), and some more RAM (~$50-60) and - Whoa, look at that. You're good for another few years. Hell, my rig right now is around those specifications (lower-class video card), and I expect to get a good few years out of it before _having_ to upgrade, and then it'll cost around the price of a Wii.
> 
> Of course, that's just a Dell. It'll be slightly cheaper/more expensive if you do it yourself, depending on what you get, but you'll get a much better warranty (typically at least 2-3 years on any given part) by default. Of course, you need to be your own tech support, then...



If only it would be that easy to convince my parents to get me a 1000 dollar rig.

Really, my parents won't let me go above 500 dollars when it comes to buying new rigs.

Oh well, the one I got now is good enough for me anyways : /


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> If only it would be that easy to convince my parents to get me a 1000 dollar rig.
> 
> Really, my parents won't let me go above 500 dollars when it comes to buying new rigs.
> 
> Oh well, the one I got now is good enough for me anyways : /



Well, the economics behind the sub-$500 computer is that "it works", and it's already obsolete. It uses the absolute lowest-end components available (sometimes coming with 250W no-name power supplies that are really outputting ~180W and the system is just barely running), and upgrading it would be an exercise in futility; Typically there is no expansion available, and upgrading the CPU or adding a video card usually means getting a new power supply. They're really only designed to run for a year or so, though people have been able to squeeze a lot more out of them. However, they're designed as disposable.

If you take care of it (which most people don't), you might end up getting a normal life span out of one. However, problems tend to start showing up sooner rather than later with this type of computer.

Current budget brands include eMachines (the models released around 2006-present are known to self-destruct regularly), Acer (low-end), Dell (low-end), HP (low-end; Usually higher-quality than the rest), Compaq (see HP), and Gateway.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, the economics behind the sub-$500 computer is that "it works", and it's already obsolete. It uses the absolute lowest-end components available (sometimes coming with 250W no-name power supplies that are really outputting ~180W and the system is just barely running), and upgrading it would be an exercise in futility; Typically there is no expansion available, and upgrading the CPU or adding a video card usually means getting a new power supply. They're really only designed to run for a year or so, though people have been able to squeeze a lot more out of them. However, they're designed as disposable.
> 
> If you take care of it (which most people don't), you might end up getting a normal life span out of one. However, problems tend to start showing up sooner rather than later with this type of computer.
> 
> Current budget brands include eMachines (the models released around 2006-present are known to self-destruct regularly), Acer (low-end), Dell (low-end), HP (low-end; Usually higher-quality than the rest), Compaq (see HP), and Gateway.



Well, it runs all of my games okay at highest settings (These are all current-gen games.) except Crysis, which I have everything set to low.

Also, why are you saying Compaq's have a higher quality, they fucking suck.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Also, why are you saying Compaq's have a higher quality, they fucking suck.



Because they are better than eMachines, low-end Acers (which actually in some cases (particularly their minis) are defective by design and don't have adequate cooling, resulting in a slow simmering process that breaks everything eventually) and Gateway. And they use HP parts.

Also, they get bonus points for being the first ones to legally reverse-engineer the IBM-PC BIOS.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 31, 2009)

PC games never appeal to me (apart form point and click adventure games for DOS) and the xbox console and games library screams "american college frat boy" which REALLY doesn't appeal to me.
After saying that about the xbox it seems odd that I chose the PS3, but I don't play many games anyway and the PS3 has far better media facilities in my opinion. I was gonna get an Apple TV but you can't play Ratchet and Clank on an Apple TV :B


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Because they are better than eMachines



Very agreeable.



Runefox said:


> low-end Acers (which actually in some cases (particularly their minis) are defective by design and don't have adequate cooling, resulting in a slow simmering process that breaks everything eventually)



Not true, the acer laptop I got now is an Extensa 5430, I would play current-gen games for hours and it wouldn't overheat on me once, the compaq laptop I owned, on the other hand, (Which is an e610c) overheats itself to death when I play a current-gen game for 30 minutes.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Not true, the acer laptop I got now is an Extensa 5430, I would play current-gen games for hours and it wouldn't overheat on me once, the compaq laptop I owned, on the other hand, (Which is an e610c) overheats itself to death when I play a current-gen game for 30 minutes.



There's probably multiple reasons behind the Compaq overheating on current-gen games, not the least of which being that it's old (Radeon 7500? Yeesh).

I wasn't particularly talking about laptops, but if we're going there, then yes, Acer does beat out Compaq rather nicely, though I've seen a good few Acers cause a lot of trouble for people. HP, on the other hand, is still rather high on the list.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 31, 2009)

PC.

PS3 has no good games, Wii is a total gimmick and full of shovelware and the 360 is a RROD waiting to happen. Had a 360 for about 9 months and had three RRODs. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

> PS3 has no good games


Uh oh... Get ready for it!


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> There's probably multiple reasons behind the Compaq overheating on current-gen games, not the least of which being that it's old (Radeon 7500? Yeesh).
> 
> I wasn't particularly talking about laptops, but if we're going there, then yes, Acer does beat out Compaq rather nicely, though I've seen a good few Acers cause a lot of trouble for people. HP, on the other hand, is still rather high on the list.



Actually, I find my Extensa 5430 quite cool, the are multiple cooling fans in there (And they barely make any noise.) I have actually been playing a lot of current-gen games recently, and the laptop shows absolutely no sign of heating.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> PC.
> 
> PS3 has no good games, Wii is a total gimmick and full of shovelware and the 360 is a RROD waiting to happen. Had a 360 for about 9 months and had three RRODs. Fuck that noise.



Smart choice.


----------



## Synapse (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd have to go with my PS3, even though the online stuff isn't all that great but it is free.  I would go with PC, but my computer isn't all that great for the games I want to play on it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 31, 2009)

It's unfair to say the PS3 has 'no games', however it is true that there is a shortage of games compared to the competition.

Statisticly speaking, the PS3 has more highly ranked in review games than any other console of the 7th generation.  THough this is only if you look at the number of high scoring games per capita.  In sheer numbers, the 360 has a larger TOTAL number of high scoring games, though the grand percentage is lower.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Really, my parents won't let me go above 500 dollars when it comes to buying new rigs.



Feel Lucky. I had to buy my only PC by myself. I got NO support from my parents. It took a couple years of saving (started when I was 9, ended when I turned 14), and I got a steal of a Compaq Presario F700 on eBay for $500. 64 mb Nvidia Card Sucks, but it performs stellar for what it is. I can do almost anything I want on it, beside game.

What I'm waiting for, is my dad to buy a new Rig for himself, and I can steal the Gate-way he's using now. Great Rig on it's own, I then only need a decent monitor, keyboard and mouse. Still, I have to save a while for the Monitor, but Keyboard and Mouse come easy, thanks to my Recycling center and endless supply of used Mice and Keyboards.

These things, Compaq Laptop wise, do not game. They can do, however, video editing, Sound editing, and the like. I run Sony Vegas, The GIMP, and Audacity all at once, and it runs good on 2 gigs of Ram, and an AMD Dual-Core 2GHZ processor. Now, It does run hot. But I got a cooling pad, so it's cool for me.

It's only down-fall, again, on mine (I think it's 05 or 06, I don't really know), is the Graphics Card. Next PC I get will be that Gate-Way Desktop, and then a Laptop, probably a Vaio, or an Acer. I don't really like Dell, or HP, and I always liked Vaio. I don't really game on the go far from my PSP, so I don't need anything like those Gate-way gaming Laptops, or an Alienware.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 1, 2009)

Runefox said:


> There's probably multiple reasons behind the Compaq overheating on current-gen games, not the least of which being that it's old (Radeon 7500? Yeesh).
> 
> I wasn't particularly talking about laptops, but if we're going there, then yes, Acer does beat out Compaq rather nicely, though I've seen a good few Acers cause a lot of trouble for people. HP, on the other hand, is still rather high on the list.



Don't talk about it, it was hell using the Radeon 7500, it was a directx 7 card  

But then my brother gave me his old laptop, it had a Radeon 9000 Directx 8 card, I could now play alot of my games, but still it was hell using it.

Now I bought my new laptop which has a Radeon HD 3200 directx 10 card, I can now play all of my games at full settings at a high resolution, other than Crysis, which I have everything set to low, and now I am so happy with this card. Thanks to this card I can now play all of the current gen games.

So yeah, if you gone through all of the shitty laptops I had, you would be very happy to at least have a radeon HD 3200 to use.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 1, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Feel Lucky. I had to buy my only PC by myself. I got NO support from my parents.



A lot of people say that to me, yeah, my parents don't believe in allowances : /

Alot of times I asked my parents if I could earn my things but they said that they don't believe in allowances and I can't really get a job atm.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 1, 2009)

because PS2 is missing, I chose XBox360 :/ Even if I cannot afford one ;_; dammit


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 2, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> A lot of people say that to me, yeah, my parents don't believe in allowances : /
> 
> Alot of times I asked my parents if I could earn my things but they said that they don't believe in allowances and I can't really get a job atm.



My friends family is like that. I'd honestly take that, and then take a job later on so I can at least buy some things I'd like, like a tablet, without having to save for fucks ever.


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2009)

Although I voted PC, I use more PS3 nowadays because of *inFamous *and the awesome lightning storm steering


----------



## Piccard (Aug 5, 2009)

PC gaming pride!
However, I only bother to play TF2 and WoW nowadays...


----------



## TheResult (Aug 5, 2009)

There isn't a "PS2" option? Baw.

If there was, it would have been my vote. But because there isn't, my slip goes down the _Wii_'s ballot. Second place would have been handed over to the PC.


----------



## Torinir (Aug 5, 2009)

PC gamer reporting in!

I play damned near everything.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 5, 2009)

Out of this generation, the 360. For the most part it has a decent amount of games that got me hooked, and although I haven't taken the time really use it, I enjoy Live. I got a Wii, and for the most part I'm pretty much fed up with it. The only reason I'm keeping it is because of the backwards capability, and the TMNT brawl game and Star Fox, if it's released. As for the PS3.. I have no interest in getting it.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 6, 2009)

xbox 360  for its awesome online content although the new dashboard can suck it
and i couldnt live with just one console. had to have them alls.
 though i do love PC gaming but to me its like apples and oranges there to put PC  against consoles.


----------

